# Any trustworthy breeders with ADBA STANDARD DOGS



## Greek-Pits-2013 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi guys have been trying to find some APBT breeders that have legit adba registered dogs.

That will be willing to ship to Greece at my expense of course !!
Have been doing allot of research and the only one that I can find SO FAR that I could call trust worthy that has pups at the moment is TOM Garner...

Any other recommendations pls.....

Looking for adba standard dogs very athletic and as much game as they can be ( WITHOUT BEING ACTUALLY GAME TESTED IN PITS ) WILL CONSIDER ADULT DOGS BUT DEPENDING ON THE DOG...

Thnx


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

It's hard to find a reputable breeder that will ship sight-unseen out of the country, but they do exist. I can't help you, but I wish you luck in your search.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

whats up brah, 
just read your post,sounds like you looking for one that meets adba standards. which is a good thing, but do you realize that the standards for adba or any other registry are just general guidelines for the adba judge to go by. so each indavidual judge is gonna have a slightly different eye for the dog, but still within the guidelines.

what you could do is, do a little more research and you will find there is different bloodlines within the breed. then do a little more research, and pick a bloodline. then you can start actively start looking for the kind of dog your looking for[adba standards]

make sure that you understand what the stanards are also. most of the better known bloodlines, i would be willing to say 95% or better fall within the adba standards. i've shown dogs with the adba since the early 80's. there is some polotics involved sometimes at the shows. but if you show up with a goodlooking dog sometimes its hard to be denied.

plus i dont think your supposed to be looking to buiy a dog on this section, i'm new up here aint got it all figured out yet. good luck in your ventures. you'll get help on this sight, just dont be thin-skinned or act like something you aint, because you will get called on it.

take care,

YIS


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^ covered everything I was gonna say.. :goodpost:


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i'm changing my handle to F.H.Jr.

YIS


----------



## Greek-Pits-2013 (Dec 27, 2012)

I am very interested in the OFRN dogs, as they did seem to have a reputation of producing allot of good dogs and many of the good yards out there ( back in the day ) seemed to have OFRN blood in them as Hemphill, wallace, and tudor if im not mistaken.
Although they did tend to be slightly on the larger side they where still very athletic but had a reputation of not having a hard bite !!
So in terms of bloodlines what i would like to have is OFRN with the Eli,Colby resutling in a well rounded slightly larger but still very athletic hard biting dog.
Bottom line is I have heard that OFRN are really hard to come by and only a few specialize in them, in terms of compromise not being the best at bloodline a breeder that has proven working dogs as I said slightly on the larger side I think being a bit better for larger Game, and hard mouths so they can hold on....
Thnx


----------



## Greek-Pits-2013 (Dec 27, 2012)

......................


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Have you checked out Flame tree/southern inferno kennels? LOVE THEIR DOGS! But I have no idea if they ship or their policies...they don't just sell their dogs to anyone. 

What are you wanting to do with the dog? Another option is to find breeders that are involved in that. So if you are wanting a hunting dog, look for breeders who hunt...


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

WHOEVER TOLD YOU OFRN'S couldnt bring them together, dont knowwhat their talking about. your probly right you'll never get close enuf to the source. they are friends of mine, been around the dogs a lifetime. there is not much patience for the newbies at that camp.

but if you can ever get lucky enuf to put your hands on one make sure you have some gold. one of my brothers got one of their females already produced a couple litters, i think they were askin a little under 10k for her at first, after a couple years they came to terms and she came home with him. a freaking beautiful dog with an impeccable pedigree.

go for the best you can get, you wont regret it later. 

YIS


----------



## Greek-Pits-2013 (Dec 27, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Have you checked out Flame tree/southern inferno kennels? LOVE THEIR DOGS! But I have no idea if they ship or their policies...they don't just sell their dogs to anyone.
> 
> What are you wanting to do with the dog? Another option is to find breeders that are involved in that. So if you are wanting a hunting dog, look for breeders who hunt...


Thnx for that took a look at inferno, some really great dogs I am very impressed will try getting in contact with them and see if we can work anything out...
With the dogs its me and my wife, I am more in the weight pull, hunting line of things but my wife likes showing dogs and performing agility with them. so I am looking at bloodlines that are quite versatile in all those areas ( although I know some will say all true apbt would suit )

I have seen some peds out there that are heavy in hemphill-Bordeaux blood so i know that they do exist I just kind find who actually breeds them.


----------



## Greek-Pits-2013 (Dec 27, 2012)

surfer said:


> WHOEVER TOLD YOU OFRN'S couldnt bring them together, dont knowwhat their talking about. your probly right you'll never get close enuf to the source. they are friends of mine, been around the dogs a lifetime. there is not much patience for the newbies at that camp.
> 
> but if you can ever get lucky enuf to put your hands on one make sure you have some gold. one of my brothers got one of their females already produced a couple litters, i think they were askin a little under 10k for her at first, after a couple years they came to terms and she came home with him. a freaking beautiful dog with an impeccable pedigree.
> 
> ...


Thnx for your reply.

Sorry for the misunderstanding I wasn't try to say that they couldn't bite, but as far as I have researched their reputation was not their bite. Most of the things I have come across by for these dogs was that they won out of sheer gameness, smartness and athletic ability. apparently very very smart.

apologise if I come across rude but since they are your friends and since you gave me advice to go for the best dogs that I can find which is what I want to do, what are the possibilities of actually getting in contact with them, to be honest with you id rather try and say I failed than not try at all. Considering the fact that I still have probably another 3 or so months completing the kennels (that is if I stay on schedule) that gives me a bit of bargening time ? Now I don't know about the 10k mark but all is negotiable I guess. And the thought of proven adults in working and producing like you say your brother got, that sounds enticing enough for me to walk into the lions den ...


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

dont mis-understand, i wasnt trying to come across like i'm upset. dont worry bout that.

and the 10k number was put on this female because she has already produced a couple litters of good dogs. it took bout 3yrs before he got her and i feel pretty sure he didnt give that kind of gold for her.

there's a camp up in mi. all you can do is try, look up OFRN when you get to the good ones, go back 2 or 3 generations the name you see is who i'm talkin about.
but, please when you get in touch let them know your new. dont try to come across different. they have no patience, you have to realize tho, they've got over 30yrs that i know of, no telling how many years before that. so above ANYTHING else they got their family of dogs best interest in mind.

look up 'IRONLINE KENNELS' they might not even sell dogs to the public, but you can give it a try.

YIS


----------



## Greek-Pits-2013 (Dec 27, 2012)

my bad bash me for this one, i deserve it !!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Greek-Pits-2013 said:


> Thnx but il pass on the ironside kennels. they seem to get eastern Europe dogs on some of their ped's and some of their dogs on eastern Europe ped's. I guess il have to keep looking.


That's Ironline, not Ironside, Kennels. And Europe dogs in the peds? WTF are you talking about? They have been producing, and have been involved with some of the top OFRN for close to 50 years. They will not export any of their stock, never have. If you knew who you just bashed, and knew what you were missing, you'd feel like a real idiot. Do more research.
I see you editted your remark, that's a start.


----------



## Greek-Pits-2013 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes i just did feel like an idiot realizing I mest the names up !! sorry my bad.

Now that Ive actualy looked at it properly


----------



## Greek-Pits-2013 (Dec 27, 2012)

surfer said:


> dont mis-understand, i wasnt trying to come across like i'm upset. dont worry bout that.
> 
> and the 10k number was put on this female because she has already produced a couple litters of good dogs. it took bout 3yrs before he got her and i feel pretty sure he didnt give that kind of gold for her.
> 
> ...


sry m8 my bad . with the name mess up


----------



## Greek-Pits-2013 (Dec 27, 2012)

Saint Francis said:


> That's Ironline, not Ironside, Kennels. And Europe dogs in the peds? WTF are you talking about? They have been producing, and have been involved with some of the top OFRN for close to 50 years. They will not export any of their stock, never have. If you knew who you just bashed, and knew what you were missing, you'd feel like a real idiot. Do more research.
> I see you editted your remark, that's a start.


Thnx for the point out, well appreciated over worked over tired screwd up the names.....


----------



## Greek-Pits-2013 (Dec 27, 2012)

Now that I have finally found the right website, it seems like they have pups coming up at a reasonable price.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Greek-Pits-2013 said:


> Yes i just did feel like an idiot realizing I mest the names up !! sorry my bad.
> 
> Now that Ive actualy looked at it properly


Look, I didn't mean to be so short with you...I thought you were bashing a kennel that you seemed to know nothing about, when in fact it was a different kennel altogether. Glad that was cleared up. However, your search must continue...Ironline kennels DOES NOT export out of the country. Sorry


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

ST. FRAN. what are you doin standing up??? 
i said over 30yrs that i know of, no telling how long before that. that last name is a family. they are VERY aware of where their dogs are. they knew about the female. her sister is a brood for them.

st. fran. if you know of this camp then i'm sure you know the deal then, maybe this fella shouldnt even try to get in touch with them. he's not ready for an animal of that caliber.

i have much respect for someone who stayed true to the dogs and his bloodline. for this many years, but it made me feel good when they crossed that redboy stud dog into their blood a few years back.


YIS


----------



## Greek-Pits-2013 (Dec 27, 2012)

Saint Francis said:


> Look, I didn't mean to be so short with you...I thought you were bashing a kennel that you seemed to know nothing about, when in fact it was a different kennel altogether. Glad that was cleared up. However, your search must continue...Ironline kennels DOES NOT export out of the country. Sorry


Its ok m8 id rather make a mistake and correct it, than be known as the dude that started some stupid rumour. considering in this internet filled world crap seems to go around faster than common sense. still learning so bear with me, as i said not the best with ped's and stuff.
sucker that they don't ship outside of the country but il keep looking.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

surfer said:


> ST. FRAN. what are you doin standing up???
> i said over 30yrs that i know of, no telling how long before that. that last name is a family. they are VERY aware of where their dogs are. they knew about the female. her sister is a brood for them.
> 
> st. fran. if you know of this camp then i'm sure you know the deal then, maybe this fella shouldnt even try to get in touch with them. he's not ready for an animal of that caliber.
> ...


LOL, I wasn't trying to bust your balls! Interesting tidbit about the female you spoke of. Yeah they've been around for quite some time...family line since late sixties. But their involvement in the breed goes back further. The absolute good stuff, pure gold, is still there, but it is their's for the keeping My pups were from the Gambler, Red Dog, Dutchess, and Hagler cross...the Champion Blood. As far as the OP is concerned, well if he lived on USA soil then he'd probably get a pup...but since Ironline doesn't have license to export he is out of luck!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Greek-Pits-2013 said:


> Its ok m8 id rather make a mistake and correct it, than be known as the dude that started some stupid rumour. considering in this internet filled world crap seems to go around faster than common sense. still learning so bear with me, as i said not the best with ped's and stuff.
> sucker that they don't ship outside of the country but il keep looking.


No worries. You know what you want...keep searching and you'll find it. Good luck!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

WELL, WELL, WELL, ST FRAN. i see you know what your talking about. i didnt think you would call out those dogs names. then you probly know where the female came from.[N.] like i said they kept her sister for brood.

he's gonnatry to load up the redboy, with 'G's blood being the out. but, yes they are very aware of where their blood is. not long after she got here they called.
but you got to love that.

i've already heard all the stories, heck, we even had to come to terms on an issue. but, that camp has zero patience, cant really say i blame them tho. think about it a couple of lifetimes invested, and keep gettin asked the same questions.

YIS


----------



## Greek-Pits-2013 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thnx guys haven't answered a ive been doing some homework , will try and get intouch with the people recomended. thnx again for the help


----------



## Buliwyf (Aug 29, 2011)

Saint Francis, are coming to the dog show again this year on May 4th?
If so, I'll see you there. 

Oh BTW I guess no one reads I.K. forum information or they would know there isn't any exporting of dogs.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Buliwyf said:


> Saint Francis, are coming to the dog show again this year on May 4th?
> If so, I'll see you there.
> 
> Oh BTW I guess no one reads I.K. forum information or they would know there isn't any exporting of dogs.


Definitely planning on it!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

st. fran, what happened to buliwyf, been waiting for him to respond on his comment in 'real apbt bloodlines' thread. he made a comment about some dogs, i want to see if he can back up what he said with proof, because it could really stir up some trust issues if someone is letting dogs go with fake pedigrees. after i went back and dbl checked, i hope he was wrong and will come back to the forum and admit his mistake.


----------



## Buliwyf (Aug 29, 2011)

surfer said:


> st. fran, what happened to buliwyf, been waiting for him to respond on his comment in 'real apbt bloodlines' thread. he made a comment about some dogs, i want to see if he can back up what he said with proof, because it could really stir up some trust issues if someone is letting dogs go with fake pedigrees. after i went back and dbl checked, i hope he was wrong and will come back to the forum and admit his mistake.


I very seldom come to this forum so don't wait on my replies. :lol:
I'm sure St F. knows why. 

For your answer, what Gino breeds or bred? Hard telling!

I can say this, No one and again I say NO ONE has a litter mate sister to any of their dogs.
As for the dogs from the Hemphill line of dogs only 3 pups and 1 prospect was ever sold...
It has never been their main stay bloodline nor bred that often for their use.
Most is kept with family for personal use.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

sorry buli, but you dont have a clue............
because she's at the house on the yard, i think she's 8yrs old.

and i do know what i'm talkin about, and she came from gino's yard,
so what????????? same dogs same blood.

dont you remember when they had to fess up and admit that gino did have their 
dogs when they couldnt account for all of them.........


----------



## Buliwyf (Aug 29, 2011)

It most likely Ruby.
As I wrote and please read again, Hard telling what Gino bred.
I do know what Gino got in Tiger and Princess.
I also know most all the pups died from the different breeding he did, including to his daughters.
There were suppose to be a few pups that got out, none looked like their sire and dam because they were brindle dogs like Mitzie and Spike.

Who fess up what?
Ironline Kennels can account for every dog they ever bred.
They never advertise pups to the public until 1983.
Now do you really think I don't have a clue? lmao......

Now here is the facts!
From the Hemphill bloodlines.
1 Male in 1978
1 male pup in 1992.
1 female pup in 1994 
and a young male prospect in early 2000's.
That's it, no more dogs were sold. 
Now you know it correctly.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

yes it is, ruby, and now you know,
but then you know he wasnt supposed to ever breed back within the family,

but things happen, and he did, but the N's denied that it was their blood until 
years later, when they couldnt account for the whole litter.

it was like water under the bridge, as well it should be, there is enuf people against us,
to have 'infighting' going on.

but if you are a true dogperson, then, like me you love just talkin dogs...................


----------

